# Any Ideas On Swamp Fan?



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We live in Florida and it does get humid but still have seen old timers here use one at flea market.Made a big diffence.

We want one for our greenhouse. I know we will have to buy the fan of course,one that may convert to solar later if its not too big.

Was wondering what kind of material and any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Cotton wicking material is perfect! 100% cotton blue jeans material will work too.most synthetics won't draw or hold the moisture required UNLESS you have a direct drip from a water source.I find a large aquarium pump spliced into stainless or copper line plugged and filled with small holes ideal and you can recycle the waste water if you put a tub under it.

How big is your greenhouse?

P.S
Squirrel cage fans blow the regular kind out the door for this use!


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

I have used and repaired them all my life.
My grandfather was one of the men who helped figure them
out at the very beginning for the Catholic Church in Phoenix
Arizona. Some of the stuff they tried was really amazing 
And really unproductive!
Magus has a good handle on this but I will add my .02
Recirculating the water is an absolute must.
Ground water is in the 60 degree range.
The recirculated water should be at the 42-45 degree range.
The best/functional pads are filled with long cut ASPEN shavings.
A rotational water slinging device did not work at all!
A rotating absorbent pad did not work very well.
Cotton worked but rotted quickly.
The flow rate of the water was important because some water
retention in the pads for a noticible time was needed so the
water had more time exposure to moving air.
The flow rate of the air was important for making sure the air
had enough contact time with the water.
Now with all that said it is pretty hard to miss to the point
where its worthless.
If you can do minor fiberglass work it is hard to find an old
unit that can not be saved.
I spent summers as a child in Arizona and winters in Missouri.
A reverse snow bird.
When older I hauled a renewed swamp cooler to Missouri 
after a vacation to arizona.
In a very hot humid Missouri summer I was able to get 
48 degree air in massive quantitys for my house.
The next day after installing and testing I removed it and 
gave it away.
Even my freshly oiled gun barrels were RUSTY in one night of
use.
In a greenhouse setting they are wonderful and are used locally
in the FFA greenhouse to great affect.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out what a "swamp fan" is..... is it similar to a Port-A-Cool?


----------



## farmers (Jul 28, 2012)

I to would like to know what a swamp fan is?


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Check at a poultry house supply, price some cool cell pads. Basically the same principle, just a larger version.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

This is what we have.
I think it's the same thing but it's called a swamp cooler.
It has a straw type of matting on 3 sides with a squirrel cage fan inside.
The 4th side has an opening that goes in a window.
Water drips from the top keeping the matting wet.
Ace hardware sells the matting for around $10 for all 3 pieces.
It cools the shop pretty well and is a lot cheaper than running the AC,


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

A swamp cooler be a water an air coolin unit. Cold water flowin over pads an air movin through it. The water makes the air cooler an then this be blowed inta the house. A normal air conditioner heps dry yer air, a swamp cooler adds humidity ta yer air. So stead a cool an dry air ya gotta cool an wet air. 

They work real well in places such be as Arizona where the humidity be real low.


----------

